
Apple Removes Quartz News App from Chinese App Store - undefined3840
https://twitter.com/jkeefe/status/1182023843725971457
======
Knove
good

~~~
yorwba
Why? Did you also think it was good when the Great Firewall started blocking
Hacker News? Is it okay for you to access whatever you want, but it's good
when those _other_ people are prevented from accessing what _they_ want?

